# Almost 1 year since RAI and still don't feel right!



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All, haven't been on it quite a while. Hope everyone is hanging in there.

Brief recap-
Hospitalization & Graves Diagnosis 5/26/11 (results in signature)
Had bad reaction to "meth" so did RAI treatment
RAI done 7/15/11

Labs 7/11/11 (results in signature)

8/16/11 TSH 17.25 T4 free .05 (.08-1.8) T3 free 1.4 (2.3-4.2)-started on 100mcl Synthroid

10/11/11 TSH 11.86 T4 free 1.1 (.08-1.8) Increased to 125mcl Synthroid

11/30/11 TSH 1.11 -this was the only thing tested - I felt like I was losing my mind, very jittery, moodiness came back, asked to have med's decreased to bring number up. thought I would feel better. They decreased Synthroid to 112 mcl.

1/13/12 - TSH 2.79 - again, only thing tested. FEELING PRETTY GOOD HERE! Mood better, a bit more energy, not sluggish, still not losing weight though 

3/28/12 TSH 5.64 -only thing tested- Doctor is mad that I went down to 112mcl, said someone else in office must have approved it when I called in, she wouldn't have because I was at 1.11 and that was good. Increases me back up to 125mcl

6/28/12 Today- TSH- 5.29- WHAT?!?!?! I swear, I have felt in the past month like a "switch" flipped, just like back in November when I went from the 11.86 down to the 1.11- I physically FELT when that happened, I was able to feel a change in my body. So with another change in my mood, my fatigue, I get watery eye symptoms to the point where I can't wear makeup (sounds strange and may not be related but only happens when I do these "shifts") I get this tunnel vision feeling in my head, my heart pounds more- all this has been felt over the last month but my TSH barely moved!

I'm at a complete loss. I was all ready for a fight thinking that I was done in the "1" range again and was going to ask for the med's to be decreased again but they blindsided me with these numbers. So now I'm getting increased to 137mcl and have to wait until Oct 4th before having more labs and going back to the Endo. Sigh. Any thoughts?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know what to say except that in March when my TSH was 5. 48 the GP & ENT flipped out and said I needed to go to the endo. I felt like crap then. Meds adjusted, and TSH is at .5 and the Frees are about mid range.

Can you phone the office and tell them how you are feeling, and maybe they could find a back up plan to try. It soundsl ike something is going on with you. I am sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

The change in your medication could have done it. I would wait about a month for another test to see if it comes back into range.

If you're at a good level, don't change your meds. Its the meds that have you there.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that you are still trying to find that balance with your thyroid meds after so long. i am also just over a 14 months from RAI and still trying to find where the balance is for myself as well and i have a lot of the same symptoms as you these days.

I know that when my numbers are moving, i feel like complete crap. everyone talks about 6-8 weeks between meds dosage changes to have the next set of blood work, but with my history, i have started waiting double the time because i am going up and down like you with small changes of the meds, which i see you are doing more of as well. It is hard to be going thru this for over a year, but you will get there when your body is ready! Sine you just raised up to 137 level, i would wait the 6-8 weeks at least for the next round of blood work. Damn, patience sucks!

If you can, i would suggest getting the Free T4 and Free T3 tests done next time and see where those numbers are at. it may help you with the titration process, hopefully your doc would be open to this.

Do you remember what you RAI mci amount was?

Best Wishes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bosox10 said:


> Hi All, haven't been on it quite a while. Hope everyone is hanging in there.
> 
> Brief recap-
> Hospitalization & Graves Diagnosis 5/26/11 (results in signature)
> ...


It would seem your doctor is trying to treat you based on your TSH results. This is not wise and seldom benefits the patient.

Please read..................

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I had RAI March 2011 and am still not feeling great. My numbers have not swung around like yours much. Actually my numbers are really good but I feel crappy still and am currently on 100 mcl
June 8 TSH .2 (.3-5.6)
FT4 15.7 (7.2-2.1)
FT3 4.3 (2.9-6.0)
I have had my iron checked and am now taking a B complex vitamin but still not great. 
I am staring to wonder if I may be one of those who feel better when my levels are a bit lower. I know when I was hyper that was the case.

Hope we can get this straightened out. Just wanted to let you know you are not the only one!

Leanne.


----------



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your kinds words everyone.

Miltomeal- I think the dose was 112 if memory serves? And yes Andros, you are correct, my soon to be EX doctor only does the TSH levels. I'm going to be going to my Primary doctor for a physical soon and I'm going to talk to him about running my labs from now on. I live in a rural area and he'll be happy to help me. I'm over these doctors treating the "numbers" and not the symptoms and how we feel. I'm starting to wonder if I should be switched to Armour, I've been reading so much about it and people seem to do wonders on it. All I know is I need to get my life back.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

RAI Kills off your thyroid and will cause the results you are having post RAI.

The one benefit of surgery is instant hypo.

That does not help you ...

Insist on a FT-4 and a FT-4 test every time they draw labs and keep all your old prescriptions filled. Yu are at a point where you may have to learn your symptoms and call in to get the OK on a dose change and since you have them on hand you save money and dealing with a doctor who will not dose you properly. ;-)

You need to be proactive and speak up !!!!!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I would wait on the armour personally because it will change everything. I would first get a doctor that tests you properly and doses you properly on the synthroid. If that fails to work, then a medication switch is suggested. There is no need for at T3 medication if your body can convert the T4 without a problem. The reason you hear horror stories is that bad news travels faster than good. People who are fine on synthroid don't have much to say.

Also, I would think that doctors who dose only on TSH have patients who feel better on armour because they are basically getting more medication and immediate acting medication with the T3, but thats my opinion.


----------

